

Tesla 4Q net loss widens on costs for new car - tokenadult
http://www.businessweek.com/ap/2013-02-20/tesla-4q-net-loss-widens-on-costs-for-new-car

======
tokenadult
An assortment of other stories following up on today's fourth quarter 2012
results report from Tesla Motors:

"As Tesla Eyes Profit, Elon Musk Wants to Punch Himself in the Face"

[http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-02-20/as-tesla-
eye...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-02-20/as-tesla-eyes-profit-
elon-musk-wants-to-punch-himself-in-the-face)

"Loss Widens at Electric-Car Maker"

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142412788732354920457831...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323549204578316082000311770.html)

"Tesla’s Earnings Indicate Some Customer Cancellations"

[http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/02/20/teslas-earnings-
indic...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/02/20/teslas-earnings-indicate-
some-customer-cancellations/)

"Tesla posts revenue of $306 million, larger-than-expected loss"

[http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-autos-
tesla-2...](http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-autos-
tesla-2012-earnings-announced-20130220,0,7725.story)

